# Am i a monster to do this?



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

I have several old school diamond d7 amps. Im wanting to use them in an install in a customized vehicle. Now, these amps are in pretty decent cosmetic shape, but i am considering stripping the factory tan/grey powdercoat off and having them done in black powdercoat to better match. I am not worried about resale, these arent going anywhere. I know the basic answer is "they are yours do what you want", but whats YOUR take on it? Would you do this, or leave them alone? (Fyi, theyre all getting refreshed electrically, and im even paying to have the lexan remade so its scratch free. Im investing more than they are "worth" as it is. Im aware and ok)


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

If the vehicle is worthy, do it.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

go for it. You're already invested in them to make them the best you can, and like you said, you're not worried about resale, so it really doesn't matter what others think.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)




----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Just kidding....... DO IT!!!!!! Then post it in the nice flex 💪


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

I took a long break from car audio. Never Really new Diamond had such a following. I’d say do it but then again I’m not familiar with the brand past a few people used to run some of their subs back in 05-09ish.


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

rmenergy said:


> I took a long break from car audio. Never Really new Diamond had such a following. I’d say do it but then again I’m not familiar with the brand past a few people used to run some of their subs back in 05-09ish.


Diamond d7 amps are legendary. I dont know of any other items they make thats really collected. The hex speakers were good in thier time, but i think theyve been well surpassed now. New diamond stuff seems generic. But, as said, these amps are very well regarded


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

lpreston said:


> If the vehicle is worthy, do it.


I mean, it is to me. Ive invested (well, spent, invest isnt really the word) quite a bit making the vehicle exactly what i want.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

If your car is Yours and you even just glance back as you walk away.....its all an investment.

Babygirl is a POS (well, she has body issues) and a Ford.... but she still gets a last look


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I vote yes. Sounds cool as hell. 

I bought some trashed saddle bags to restore for a BMW motorcycle. Wound up slapping decals from my travels on them. 

Bavarian purists cringe. Everyone else wants to chat about my travels.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I just gutted one of the most rare amps in the planet so my install matches.

Don't be afraid to get what you want.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Genesis said:


> I have several old school diamond d7 amps. Im wanting to use them in an install in a customized vehicle. Now, these amps are in pretty decent cosmetic shape, but i am considering stripping the factory tan/grey powdercoat off and having them done in black powdercoat to better match. I am not worried about resale, these arent going anywhere. I know the basic answer is "they are yours do what you want", but whats YOUR take on it? Would you do this, or leave them alone? (Fyi, theyre all getting refreshed electrically, and im even paying to have the lexan remade so its scratch free. Im investing more than they are "worth" as it is. Im aware and ok)


My only caveat is to ask if you're going to be pushing the volume knob much as powder coating does reduce the cooling effect of the aluminum finned sides versus the original anodizing.

Or to suggest that you have them anodized in gloss black instead...






Anodizing – DiFruscia Industries Inc


DiFruscia Industries - Anodizing finishes Cranston, Rhode Island. Industry leaders in anodizing serving Providence, RI throughout New England.



www.difruscia.com





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

daloudin said:


> My only caveat is to ask if you're going to be pushing the volume knob much as powder coating does reduce the cooling effect of the aluminum finned sides versus the original anodizing.
> 
> Or to suggest that you have them anodized in gloss black instead...
> 
> ...


I understand, and appreciate, but these are not anodized, they are powder coated stock


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

daloudin said:


> Or to suggest that you have them anodized in gloss black instead...


Only downside to anodization is the lack of UV stabilization in black colors. They typically turn copper brown after a few years of exposure. If you are hiding the amp, then no big deal.


----------



## Bobby12many (8 mo ago)

I did this to a pair of 95-97 era Zapco AG amps, the white ones with red/white/blue emblems (ugly, IMO).... stripped and polished to bare metal then applied updated Zapco logo to the cover. I was absolutely roasted by the people on CAF at the time for doing it, but I ended up selling them off on the same forum for well more than I paid for them years later. They looked GREAT and were one of a kind!

To boot - I emailed Zapco asking if I could purchase decals/logos from them for my project and they sent me a set of official logos free of cost (updated as used on the C2K amps). 

TL; DR - DO IT, you monster


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

The D7 amps, D9 & D6 series subs are great. I’ve got a D6 12” sub on 1k and have been happy with it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Sound Monitor amp from 2001. Most have only heard of the DTA-ICD 500 head unit combo. I have 4. I only need two. I wanted my install to be symmetrical. I had an Eclipse amp running the subs. Made sense being the same company but it didn't look the same and the amp is big. So now I'm putting in a modern class D amp board. 1200w inside an old 80w amp. 

While I was at it I took apart 3 Eclipse SW8000 series subs (which are also highly revered with lms coils and my favorite sub ever) so I could remake them to better suit a IB install. I mean it when I say don't be afraid to destroy sentiment to get what you want!



























And yes they are SI bmk flat pistons.

When you're tearing down something great to build your dream might as well go all out.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Genesis said:


> Diamond d7 amps are legendary. I dont know of any other items they make thats really collected. The hex speakers were good in thier time, but i think theyve been well surpassed now. New diamond stuff seems generic. But, as said, these amps are very well regarded


Still say to go for it. There’s a member on here that gutted a pair of Monolithic Class A monoblock amps to meet his needs at the time. If you’re comfortable making changes, who really cares what others think about it 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

